# Starter failure - no sound, no spin



## SDP (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello,

I'm trying to troubleshoot a neighbor's CCR 2400 E GTS blower.

It has electric start, and I'm not very familiar with that.

When trying to use the electric start, nothing happens - no noise, no spinning. I tried different cords and different outlets.
It wouldn't start with pulling either.

I pulled the spark plug and grounded it against the engine - no spark when pulling. Even if the plug is bad, the starter motor would still engage, right?

The ground for the key switch could look better. And the female end of the connector for the key switch looks like grease and fine sawdust got in there, but I'm not too sure how to clean that without damaging it. Can I spray it with carb cleaner?

What are the easiest troubleshooting steps to do first for this?

P.S. My multimeter is kaput.

Thanks much.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Disconnect the wires to the key and pull start to check for spark but to get spark the spark plug needs to be grounded. The key grounds the ignition to turn it off so you are bypassing a potential problem.

The starter has nothing to do with the key or starting, spark, unless it's a key start like a car turning all the way over, if it has a push button starter then nothing to do with the actual starting.

Spray carb cleaner.


----------

